# Serrated VS Non-serrated Auger Rakes?



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

Are serrated auger rakes that much of an improvement compared to non-serrated auger rakes, or is it just more snake oil and hogwash?

I personally would expect there to be some improvement, but is it really that measurable? Or do you think it goes unnoticed.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Never seen the need for blades with teeth.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

For proof look at the Yamahas.

They do not push the snow pack forward like the ones with the solid ribbon open augers, 
they eat it and get rid of it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you think about it, yes they should make a noticeable difference. Considering it's more expensive to make them with teeth there is an engineering department someplace that tested them and decided they helped. Like leonz mentioned they would be less likely to push snow/ice away and more likely to break it up and feed it to the impeller.

I guess Scot and I would disagree on this topic as I think anything that gives me an advantage on that EOD pile I was too lazy to get to right away and is now a semi frozen chunk of ice and snow is a good thing. Same with electric chute controls. Yes they are expensive and insanely expensive to repair even if you DIY because the parts are nuts but I loved the one machine I used that had rotation and tilt on a single thumb controlled joystick.

Previous thread --> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/791-new-serrated-augers.html
.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I would prefer serrated, vs non. It seems like they should do a better job of chewing through tough, icy stuff. I had a non-serrated Ariens, and a serrated, but never got to try and do a comparison of this aspect. I'd imagine the difference is pretty minor if you're dealing with just snow. But get to hard, crusty ice, and I think the serrations would help. 

Now, if you *really* want to help get through that stuff, I'd imagine the older machines with exposed augers would have an advantage. They can chew on whatever they contact, vs having the bucket hit the hard snow first, making it harder to push forward. So if this stuff is a big problem, and you can handle the safety concerns, you could cut the bucket back on a machine with serrated augers, to let them stick out.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Easy to make the serations with a cut off blade or a grinding disk on a 4 1/2" grinder. You can do one side and see how it works. You can make them very sharp and put more serations than stock.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Serrations definitely help on packed snow, they will break it and pull it in where non serrated will just try to ride up. I’ve tried them both. 
The other advantage that I see of Yamaha and Honda auger serrations compared to other brands is that the ‘teeth’ are more aggressive and off-set (like a real saw).


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm thinking serrated auger blades would help on crusty snow and chopping up frozen snow banks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i only can speak of Honda's.

yes it does make a difference. with powder not so much. still blows 40 plus feet.

with the slightly heavier wetter stuff , it makes a bigger difference. doesn't blow as far and can not handle the snow as well. have to go slower or else it pushes the snow off to the side.

give me teeth anyday.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Always improvements in auger "technology"! Lol, shapes, angles, spacing, then the big one, a round circular auger in the front called a 3 stage. What's next to get through the crusty material? A rotating auger like a large drill bit going ice fishing? Set that 3rd stage back further and make it longer? And then, the next thing, a separate engine to run it? Maybe an electric motor to run it? What about diamond dust? I got it, the absolute best, CARBIDE TEETH!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Sounds a bit like this:  

- Tim


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

My soon to be retired Bolens 32” never, ever pushed snow forward. The 12HP Tecumseh engine provide the power to swallow snow and toss it at least 50 feet. One other comment. I purchased that machine way back in 1986 and I cannot recall a single time where it plugged itself.

My take is if you have enough power, your machine will throw snow and not bog down unless your run into frozen stuff. This might be a situation where the serrated augers distinguish themselves. I will find out, maybe next season with my new (being delivered) Ariens 28” Pro with a 420cc engine.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

We have a 1979 Larue at our disposal where I work with twin Detroit diesels that has triangular cutters welded to the augers, if it is good enough for them?
Self-propelled snowblower T85 - - - J.A. Larue


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

I find that the teeth help in breaking up the partially frozen EOD stuff. Of course this has nothing to do with how far the snow is thrown, that's the impeller's job. I also find that ribbon augers do better and are less prone to jamming than those stamped plate augers. I see the difference with one machine that I actually converted from stamped augers to ribbon type.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Personally, I think the non are just fine. When I get in to the apron area, with the auger thickness being what it is, it slices anything I put my machine through. And if the plow pile is an icey pile... you have to chop it anyway... because nothing will go through ice sized boulders.

And plus the cut edges on the augers will grab and catch on to stairs, curbs and anything with an edge on it and break a sheer pin bolt a lot faster than non cut augers.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

I've wondered this before, I always assumed it was a marketing gimmick. There are so many variables in an auger between any two machines and today's machines are usually more powerful to begin with than older ones. How many people have experience with machines that are identical other than serrations? How many situations are there where they would make any difference? Would be pretty rare for me.

In any case, it wouldn't affect my decision one way or the other.


----------

